# Show Mobile_Sensei some love!



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Mobile_Sensei has a 2nd-init ROM ready for testing, but he might not release it because some of you clowns (on twitter) are busting on him for still messing with a 2nd-init Froyo ROM.

He claims to have INSANE battery life figured out on his latest piece of work. How 'bout we show him a little respect and reserve judgement until we see the ROM. His past work has all been excellent, so why doubt him now!?!?

Share a post in here if you want to see the goodness that Mobile_Sensei has cooked up!


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Why would people bust his chops. I mean, if you don't want the ROM, dont' use it. I like my gingerbread and all, but honestly there are times where battery life kills me. Even better is how many of us can actually make a functioning ROM? I barely understand how 2nd init works let alone how to put it to use in a ROM.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

makes no sense to me. I, for one, would LOVE to get a functional ROM with outstanding battery life!


----------



## Wuffpack99 (Jun 18, 2011)

While I agree that people complaining about the .340 source are being silly, the way I understand it he asked for people's opinion. Some cared and some didn't. Now he's upset about it - well then don't ask people's opinion if you don't want the answer.

And frankly, I think he's being a little drama queen about the whole thing. We show PLENTY of love to Razor, Rev and CVPCS for some great ROMs, even the ones that are less than perfect. The whole point of Android OS and these forums is to share open source software. Instead, he found what is purportedly is a workaround to get excellent battery life on CM7 a month ago or so, and rather than share it with the community, he's decided to sit on it while he develops his own ROM. Whatever. I'm perfectly happy with Rev's CM7 ROM.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Wuffpack99 said:


> While I agree that people complaining about the .340 source are being silly, the way I understand it he asked for people's opinion. Some cared and some didn't. Now he's upset about it - well then don't ask people's opinion if you don't want the answer.
> 
> And frankly, I think he's being a little drama queen about the whole thing. We show PLENTY of love to Razor, Rev and CVPCS for some great ROMs, even the ones that are less than perfect. The whole point of Android OS and these forums is to share open source software. Instead, he found what is purportedly is a workaround to get excellent battery life on CM7 a month ago or so, and rather than share it with the community, he's decided to sit on it while he develops his own ROM. Whatever. I'm perfectly happy with Rev's CM7 ROM.


I couldn't agree more. He asked for opinions regarding it being built on .340. Of course, he got conflicting opinions in return. If he can't be accepting of the wide range of opinions (both negative and positive), then he shouldn't have asked in the first place. I'm not going to go on any further about it, but just wanted to say I agree 100%, Wuffpack99.

Edited to add: I spent some time reviewing his Twitter feed, and most of the posts regarding him building it on .340 were simply questions and not something to get angry about. http://www.twitlonger.com/show/cu71ge - After this, I've pretty much lost any desire to try or support his ROMs. He's definitely decent at creating quality ROMs, but the attitude just irked me. So what, a few people commented or questioned the decision to build on .340. That's no excuse to go off of the deep end. Anyhow, that's just my two cents regarding this.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

"droidxixis said:


> Mobile_Sensei has a 2nd-init ROM ready for testing, but he might not release it because some of you clowns (on twitter) are busting on him for still messing with a 2nd-init Froyo ROM.
> 
> He claims to have INSANE battery life figured out on his latest piece of work. How 'bout we show him a little respect and reserve judgement until we see the ROM. His past work has all been excellent, so why doubt him now!?!?
> 
> Share a post in here if you want to see the goodness that Mobile_Sensei has cooked up!


+1 he works his a$$ off for us!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> I couldn't agree more. He asked for opinions regarding it being built on .340. Of course, he got conflicting opinions in return. If he can't be accepting of the wide range of opinions (both negative and positive), then he shouldn't have asked in the first place. I'm not going to go on any further about it, but just wanted to say I agree 100%, Wuffpack99.
> 
> Edited to add: I spent some time reviewing his Twitter feed, and most of the posts regarding him building it on .340 were simply questions and not something to get angry about. http://www.twitlonger.com/show/cu71ge - After this, I've pretty much lost any desire to try or support his ROMs. He's definitely decent at creating quality ROMs, but the attitude just irked me. So what, a few people commented or questioned the decision to build on .340. That's no excuse to go off of the deep end. Anyhow, that's just my two cents regarding this.


+1.

No hate, but the attitude displayed there is a put off. Quality devs release and let their work speak for itself.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> I couldn't agree more. He asked for opinions regarding it being built on .340. Of course, he got conflicting opinions in return. If he can't be accepting of the wide range of opinions (both negative and positive), then he shouldn't have asked in the first place. I'm not going to go on any further about it, but just wanted to say I agree 100%, Wuffpack99.
> 
> Edited to add: I spent some time reviewing his Twitter feed, and most of the posts regarding him building it on .340 were simply questions and not something to get angry about. http://www.twitlonger.com/show/cu71ge - After this, I've pretty much lost any desire to try or support his ROMs. He's definitely decent at creating quality ROMs, but the attitude just irked me. So what, a few people commented or questioned the decision to build on .340. That's no excuse to go off of the deep end. Anyhow, that's just my two cents regarding this.


Couldn't agree more. It looks like he's got some insight into getting great battery life (20 hours with moderate to heavy use) on these 2nd init roms but is going to withhold his knowledge based on some people not being interested. At least he shared his secrets with a few rather than the whole. Lame.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not sure why some of you complain about sensi. at least he sticks around and supports his roms. unlike some devs they make a rom and disappear. its like they filed for bankruptcy and closed up shop. I like devs that stick around their work and watch it blossom and they're there to support it. I understand how he feels. sensi is a good dev at least he's here.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love a Rom with that kind of battery life. Hopefully he'll change his mind and release it if we're lucky. :smile3:


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe Sensei handled things appropriately and maybe he didn't. I'm sure his promoters could argue the one side all day while those who aren't thrilled with his actions could argue the other till they're blue in the face.

So with debate should at least come solutions, yes? At the end of the day what is likely to be accomplished? Well certainly two sides will be defined and each side will draw supporters. Unfortunately, all those opposing sides are likely to produce is animosity. No one really will win anything and ppl will eventually walk away with grudges.

I'm suggesting that the nature of this thread is one that will inherently spark bickering while accomplishing very little. I thus recommend that this thread be decommissioned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

I just read this entire thread. Not sure why it was reported. I'm not going to sticky this as I don't see credible reasoning.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

"airforcegeek said:


> I just read this entire thread. Not sure why it was reported. I'm not going to sticky this as I don't see credible reasoning.


I attempted to report my post in hopes that the last part I typed about decommissioning the thread would be noticed. I think the logic I laid out was valid enough to warrant such action.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> I attempted to report my post in hopes that the last part I typed about decommissioning the thread would be noticed. I think the logic I laid out was valid enough to warrant such action.


Constructive criticism can always lead to bickering and animosity, but that doesn't mean a thread should be closed or deleted because of it. If you read through the posts on the previous page, posts in support of Mobile_Sensei and those critical of his latest actions (like my post) are respectful. Voicing an opinion about a dev's actions is not wrong if it's done in a respectful manner. So far, each poster in this thread has managed to do just that.

In short, providing constructive criticism regarding a dev's actions should NEVER be grounds for a thread to be closed unless what's included in the post is uncalled for (profanity, threats, etc). We're simply voicing our opinions regarding his latest actions. I highly doubt this will degrade to insults back and forth since we have a rather mature crowd here.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry but he can blow up all he wants. The guy is constantly on twitter and constantly putting out roms, mods, wallpapers, etc. If you ask him to make something a certain color or style odds are he will. Not many dev's do that. I wish he would work on miui porting. I'm thankful as hell for framework but he won't answer a question or post a status to save his life. Be thankful anyone at all gives a shit about a nearly outdated phone guys. And when everything is free just shut the hell up or learn to build your own roms.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Sorry but he can blow up all he wants. The guy is constantly on twitter and constantly putting out roms, mods, wallpapers, etc. If you ask him to make something a certain color or style odds are he will. Not many dev's do that. I wish he would work on miui porting. I'm thankful as hell for framework but he won't answer a question or post a status to save his life. Be thankful anyone at all gives a shit about a nearly outdated phone guys. And when everything is free just shut the hell up or learn to build your own roms.


To be fair, Framework is usually pretty good about responding to questions or comments when he's not leaving town for a few days and such. Not to mention, I noticed a few posts on his Twitter feed about starting classes. I'm sure once things settle back down he'll have more time.

Like I posted earlier, Mobile_Sensei is a decent developer and kicks out some quality ROMs. It's just unfortunate that he blows up like that when people are simply inquiring into his actions (specifically, the .340 kernel). We're all thankful for the dev support the Droid X is getting, but "shutting the hell up" isn't an appropriate response, especially when devs ASK for our comments. Not all comments are going to be in support of a change or development. Like another poster said, the devs should let the work speak for itself and just answer any questions as they arise.

In short, it's unrealistic to expect the Droid X community to just sit back and not comment on ROMs when the developers actually ask for our feedback. Feedback isn't always positive, nor should it be.  Let's try to keep this thread respectful as well.


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Sorry but he can blow up all he wants. The guy is constantly on twitter and constantly putting out roms, mods, wallpapers, etc. If you ask him to make something a certain color or style odds are he will. Not many dev's do that. I wish he would work on miui porting. I'm thankful as hell for framework but he won't answer a question or post a status to save his life. Be thankful anyone at all gives a shit about a nearly outdated phone guys. And when everything is free just shut the hell up or learn to build your own roms.


...aaaand there's the profanity and start of the insult throwing. Took a whole 15 posts to show up. Ironic, really, if you compare it to the previous post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

EsotericPunk said:


> ...aaaand there's the profanity and start of the insult throwing. Took a whole 15 posts to show up. Ironic, really, if you compare it to the previous post.


True, but that doesn't justify the thread in general being reported. Single posts shouldn't be that hard to take care of. 

It is unfortunate, though, since I personally believe this is a constructive conversation regarding a developer's actions. Who knows, it may lead to something productive since I think the general consensus here is that Mobile_Sensei should post up his work and let it speak for itself instead of overreacting to few comments and questions on Twitter. I think both "sides" of the conversation can agree with that.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> Constructive criticism can always lead to bickering and animosity, but that doesn't mean a thread should be closed or deleted because of it. If you read through the posts on the previous page, posts in support of Mobile_Sensei and those critical of his latest actions (like my post) are respectful. Voicing an opinion about a dev's actions is not wrong if it's done in a respectful manner. So far, each poster in this thread has managed to do just that.
> 
> In short, providing constructive criticism regarding a dev's actions should NEVER be grounds for a thread to be closed unless what's included in the post is uncalled for (profanity, threats, etc). We're simply voicing our opinions regarding his latest actions. I highly doubt this will degrade to insults back and forth since we have a rather mature crowd here.


I have already seen a few instances of what I would consider destructive criticism. Maybe it's because of less than stellar phrasing, maybe it's b/c of emotionless text simply being misinterpreted, but if it's the latter, then I'm not going to be the only one who misinterprets it. I won't be pointing out any examples, b/c that would just make things worse.

Also please note that whether the points made in this thread hold merit is not my concern. What does concern me is my belief that destructive bickering has already started, albeit somewhat mildly (for the moment) and I foresee it getting worse regardless of the crowd's maturity. I'm not insulting this forum, I'm just stating that regardless of the street, street fights always seem to end the same way.

I'll leave you guys to it now, but I still think it's in everyone's best interest to discontinue this thread. Good luck and whoever-you-pray-to's speed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> I have already seen a few instances of what I would consider destructive criticism. Maybe it's because of less than stellar phrasing, maybe it's b/c of emotionless text simply being misinterpreted, but if it's the latter, then I'm not going to be the only one who misinterprets it. I won't be pointing out any examples, b/c that would just make things worse.
> 
> Also please note that whether the points made in this thread hold merit is not my concern. What does concern me is my belief that destructive bickering has already started, albeit somewhat mildly (for the moment) and I foresee it getting worse regardless of the crowd's maturity. I'm not insulting this forum, I'm just stating that regardless of the street, street fights always seem to end the same way.
> 
> I'll leave you guys to it now, but I still think it's in everyone's best interest to discontinue this thread. Good luck and whoever-you-pray-to's speed.


Unfortunately, there's always a possibility for that when one user voices an opinion that is the opposite of another user. :/ Both can be constructive criticism, but it can ultimately result in a disagreement if the views expressed by both users conflict one another. In this particular situation, I think both "sides" of the issue have common ground. Both want him to simply not let the naysayers get the best of him and post up his work. Some that believe he is overreacting, like myself, still want him to post his work up. After all, he does make some quality ROMs. Even the OP of this thread wants to see that ROM, I'm sure. 

So, I think this is less of a street fight and more of two different viewpoints on the same issue. Both ultimately want the same end result though. Regardless, I understand where you're coming from since there are already some instances of that are not constructive. Personally, I hope Mobile_Sensei stumbles upon this thread and comes to the realization that he will receive negative feedback or questions from time to time, and he should persevere anyway! After all, there are quite a few people that enjoy his work.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Sorry but he can blow up all he wants. The guy is constantly on twitter and constantly putting out roms, mods, wallpapers, etc. If you ask him to make something a certain color or style odds are he will. Not many dev's do that. I wish he would work on miui porting. I'm thankful as hell for framework but he won't answer a question or post a status to save his life. Be thankful anyone at all gives a shit about a nearly outdated phone guys. And when everything is free just shut the hell up or learn to build your own roms.


I know you were trying to calm things but please watch profanity

To all others please stay on topic and stop flaming


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> To all others please stay on topic and stop flaming


+1!!!


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Just posted by Mobile_Sensei on twitter --> ROM coming tomorrow


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Deep breaths before posting folks


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why is this post not been shut down. Nothing can come from it. A dev should not have a post about them like this.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> Why is this post not been shut down. Nothing can come from it. A dev should not have a post about them like this.


Free speech, my man. No one is above (respectful) reproach.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I would love a good rom on any base. Now that we have sbf files for froyo and gingerbread moving around is easy. I timed myself and if you have sbf files and programs ready on your computer it took me 15 minutes from soft brick to functioning rom. If a rom is best on 340 bring it on. It really doesn't matter what the base is if the rom works. @mobile sensei if you think it's a good rom put it out there. There are alot of us ready to try it.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry I used profanity. I tend to speak that way often and sometimes it translates to my writing. Anyways I want to make it clear I'm in now way throwing stones at Framework. His work with miui (for me) has literally made me not care that I have a year left on my x. Prior to his arrival I couldn't wait to get a new phone with unlocked bootloader. I can't thank him enough and I know he started school and real life is always a priority.

On that note Sensei too has a life and manages to prioritize his hobby in a huge way and toss us as little as a dozen wallpapers a day, or maybe a new theme, or like today 3 versions of 602. My point is these guys could easily make these roms as a hobby but rather than post them simply share with friends and family never giving us even a glimpse. Instead we are given Free software that makes our toys better.

I never understood someone who complains about free gifts. It's like people that rate apps or roms 1 star knowing full well they improperly installed cuz 98% of the reviews were 5 star. Why not just say to yourself this isn't for me and move on? If I paid for a rom I too would ***** but I don't so I sbf and move on. People bit the hand that fed them and he swatted them with a newspaper. I would have done the same after hours of cooking and trial and error. You wouldn't believe how many bricks it takes to get the recipes right.

Be thankful and appreciate these guys before the hobby isn't fun for them anymore and becomes a job.

Sorry for the rant. Just too many spoiled brats need a check.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you msp770, I know where you are coming from

Just a reminder...*Stay on topic*...to all those that still feel the need to express an opinion regarding the 'why's' of this post's origins....

If you don't want to discuss (in a reasonable manner) the OP (this goes for all threads)
Then do not post, instead you can talk to a mod and discuss your disposition.

Sorry for the long post everyone that is here to discuss, but I'm tired of having to watch a thread bc a user wanted to post a harmless post.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

ok, I'm late to the discussion here but what i noticed after reading the thread is that nobody picked up on the part where m.s. asked for opinions & feedback prior to selecting a few beta testers for a rom that he was working on. he said in his twit post that he had made no claim/mention of the kernel it was based on etc other than saying it had damn good battery life. rather he wanted ppl who were serious about testing a rom, and weren't going to knock it based solely on pre-conceived notions. and he also asked that they test it and hold off on the feedback for at last two days to really test it

apparently the only thing and ppl see is that he complained that the beta testers *****ed that it was based on the frito kernel, and that they'd likely have sbf prior to testing it properly

omfg, srsly... a dev asks for serious testing, and he gets crap from those who say 'yes please, I'll be your guinea pig' because he didn't provide them the flavour of the week (2init gb rom) but instead offered (hopefuly) the thing that many ppl have been grumbling about for months now (better battery life)

the twits are all there on twitter still if confirmation of anything i just said is needed, but really the types of comments i just read through here saddens me, is this site/user base becoming the next xda forums?

hey if you dont like m.s. or any dev for that matter, and want to show them up etc...do it like an adult, and put something concrete out there to prove you really know what you're talking 'bout...

edit: ah man, just noticed that not only did i not take the advice of the mod, but just got bested by a spammer...

ugh...

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

So back on point we all have a bad day. Moving on he is continuing the 2nd-init rom and all is well. 340 for now but we all know he will change that if gb is indeed better.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I have been following him for a very long time and have always given his and sturdy click syndicate roms a try. His themes have always been on my phones as well. I think at one point he was running shuji, omfgb, plus working on other roms as well.

When 2nd init arrived it has made our phones have new life and the work that he has put forth is outstanding. .340 roms are a lot of fun to play around with as they are very customizable but battery hogs. Sensei has figured out a way to extend that battery life and I look forward to it. On another note, .340 still has issues that may never be corrected. But he still plugs at it, not to make money, but because he is passionate about what he does.

I am speaking from experience when I say big props for what he does. I have tried several times to make a Rom. It is not easy. So don't ask for etas, or complain about their product...... say thank you for taking time away from your families to give users options.

Good work to Sensei. Still available to beta test for you.


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally would love to see what mobile_sensei can do on this 2nd init. I just switched from miui to shuji and I love it. I had given up on 2nd init. until I found the miui. It is the only rom that actually functioned without having to flash this and that. So, to Mobile_sensei.... Do your thing. There are plenty of people who appreciate your work and look forward to trying it out for you.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

"jcutter347 said:


> So, to Mobile_sensei.... Do your thing. There are plenty of people who appreciate your work and look forward to trying it out for you.


+1 to this... I can't imagine why anyone would complain about developers... They have their own lives and careers. I am just happy that these guys are willing to do what they do for us.

From Shuji on my DX


----------

